# Battery Life Increase by up to 1000%



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

I just found this article, published November 2008:

http://www.zoomilife.com/2008/11/25...rough-could-increase-li-ion-capacity-by-1000/

"" In what could potentially be a revolutionary breakthrough for everything from laptops to electric cars, a South Korean team of researchers have made a major discovery in Lithium-Ion battery technology. A team of researchers at South Korea’s Hanyung University, led by professor Cho Jaephil, has claimed a discovery that could extend lithium ion battery energy capacity by up to 1000% or more. 

The key to Jaephil’s discovery was the application of a three-dimensional porous silicon graphite material which has the ability of holding up to ten times the number of lithium ions as conventional graphite cathodes. Patents have already been applied for. from the press release:
Lithium ion accumulator batteries produce current by moving lithium ions. The battery usually contains a cathode (positive electrode) made of a mixed metal oxide, such as lithium cobalt oxide, and an anode (negative electrode) made of graphite. While the battery is being charged, lithium ions migrate into the anode, where they are stored between the graphite layers. When the battery is being discharged, these ions migrate back to the cathode.

It would be nice to have an anodic material that could store more lithium ions than graphite. Silicon presents an interesting alternative. The problem: silicon expands a great deal while absorbing lithium ions (charging) and shrinks when giving them up (discharging). After several cycles the required thin silicon layers are pulverized and can no longer be charged.

Cho’s team has now developed a new method for the production of a porous silicon anode that can withstand this strain. They annealed silicon dioxide nanoparticles with silicon particles whose outermost silicon atoms have short hydrocarbon chains attached to them at 900 °C under an argon atmosphere. The silicon dioxide particles were removed from the resulting mass by etching. What remained were carbon-coated silicon crystals in a continuous, three-dimensional, highly porous structure. ​If this is for real, it could have a huge impact on the electric vehicle industry. For example, the Tesla Roadster currently gets about 150-200 miles per charge. Imagine having an electric car that gets 1600 miles per charge, with a full charge costing you less than a regular tank of gas. You’re getting more miles for less money, with no fossil fuel use - especially if your electrity comes from a renewable source.""


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Add this to the Lithium Nanowire technology (To increase the efficiency and energy absorbtion rate of the Anode), and you've got a 100x (best case scenario - 10x quoted value for the nanowire technology, and 10x for the porus graphite technology. Worst case scenario, 20x) improvement in Li-Ion battery technology, and we'll all be running EVs for 300 miles off briefcase-sized batteries.

Of course, you'll have to give all these improvements at least 3 years to get to market.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

Anaerin said:


> Of course, you'll have to give all these improvements at least 3 years to get to market.


3 years ??? I think you are very very optimistic... there has always been a miracle battery that is just about to come out... and it never happens... At best under ideal conditions I doubt we will see more than 300 wh / kg batteries for 10 to 15 years... and to me ... that is still being optimistic.... 1,000+ wh/kg batteries ... I have my doubts if that much energy would even be stable in a rechargeable battery... single use item , sure, but rechargeable ??? I doubt it.... of course I could be wrong... but that's just my 2 bits.


----------



## Frank E. Drews (May 2, 2009)

Battries Battries Battries:
*Every one* is SO worried about battery Life and are missing the true goal of an EV that Keeps its Charge when in use.
A problem that I have addressed for some time!
Now I think I have *the Answer*.
A two stage recharging system to Keep the battry pack charged at all times.
My prototype is being constructed even as I send this out, Waiting on Parts It will take me some time as I MUST work out of pocket because investors ALWAYS want to Know ALL the details and Take all the profits.
Leaving the inventor ZIP !!!


----------



## donmurray (Jan 21, 2009)

Frank E. Drews said:


> Battries Battries Battries:
> *Every one* is SO worried about battery Life and are missing the true goal of an EV that Keeps its Charge when in use.
> A problem that I have addressed for some time!
> Now I think I have *the Answer*.
> ...


I think some answers have already been invented. 
1. A very long extension cord that would keep the battery charged while you drove
2. A huge roof top PV panel. Driving may be restriced to large open areas like airports.
3. Onboard ICE or nuc engine running a generator.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Frank, 

please keep us posted on your progress. I too was thinking about why a non-ICE onboard generator has not been created - yet?! Then we don't have to carry so many batteries?!

PML uses only one battery in their 4 wheel motored Mini Cooper - but it weighs 1000 lbs - yikes!!


----------



## Frank E. Drews (May 2, 2009)

I will be happy to keep you updated.
do you know where I can get(cheep)
an EV for installing my prototype in?
It MUST run on the 48-72 VDC range as this is the Voltage range I'm working on and must be all Road legal for cross country Demo.


----------



## hondo (Mar 30, 2009)

Frank, where is your blog? I might be able to help you with converting a vehicle quickly. I have 3 extra brand new fork lift motors that I picked up on ebay a few years ago. I have one of them in my Fiero and it can go 50 mph in 48 volt mode and I don't know how fast in 96 volt mode (it was still climbing when I hit 80 mph and backed off). I only have $2500 in the whole car and that included $1200 for a brand new set of batteries from Sam's Club.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Alchemist said:


> I just found this article, published November 2008:
> 
> http://www.zoomilife.com/2008/11/25...rough-could-increase-li-ion-capacity-by-1000/
> 
> ...


 MIT has new battery technology.They are the ones that came up with the lithium iron phosphate batteries used in the DeWalt,Milwaukee,Bosch cordless tools now as well as the Killacycle(0-60mph in 0.08 seconds.
Here is the MIT news : 
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/battery-material-0311.html


----------



## wasabipixels (Apr 17, 2009)

Alchemist said:


> Frank,
> 
> please keep us posted on your progress. I too was thinking about why a non-ICE onboard generator has not been created - yet?! Then we don't have to carry so many batteries?!
> 
> PML uses only one battery in their 4 wheel motored Mini Cooper - but it weighs 1000 lbs - yikes!!



They have been. There are "air powered" generators out there  found these in this forums FAQ for newbies if I recall. 

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/new_cars/4217016.html

Would be nice to capture a higher % of brake regen and store it in a separate pack to leak into the main pack . . . still added weight either way.


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Frank E. Drews said:


> I will be happy to keep you updated.
> do you know where I can get(cheep)
> an EV for installing my prototype in?
> It MUST run on the 48-72 VDC range as this is the Voltage range I'm working on and must be all Road legal for cross country Demo.


 
48 volt golf cart is your best bet as a prototype vehicle for your invention.


----------

